# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  [Valentine] Đi chơi ở đâu ?

## nichecafe.vn

*Địa điểm đi chơi Valentine 2013*Địa điểm đi chơi valentine tối ưu cho bạn :

Nếu bạn đang yêu…
Valentine đối với bạn sẽ là một ngọn lửa bùng cháy mãnh liệt nhiều cung bậc cảm xúc.

Nếu bạn sắp yêu…
Valentine đối với bạn sẽ là một ngọn lửa vừa nhen vui mừng nhảy múa.

Nếu bạn chưa dám yêu…
Valentine đối với bạn sẽ là một ngọn lửa âm ỉ cháy và tí tách reo.

Dù bạn như thế nào và Valentine đối với bạn ra sao, đừng bỏ lỡ cơ hội đến với NICHECafé – nơi tất cả mọi ngọn lửa tình yêu hội ngộ và được thổi bùng đam mê.

Không gian mới đậm chất cổ điển và lãng mạn, được thiết kế và bài trí hoàn toàn phù hợp với không khí Valentine, mang lại cảm giác ấm áp, tin tưởng và tràn ngập yêu thương.

Combo nước uống đặc biệt với 3 sự lựa chọn:
• Valentine ấm áp: 2 phần thức uống nóng đặc biệt
• Valentine ngọt ngào: 2 phần thức uống lạnh (không rượu) đặc biệt
• Valentine đam mê: 2 phần thức uống lạnh (có rượu) đặc biệt
(Cùng nhiều sự lựa chọn khác đối với khách đi lẻ hoặc đi theo nhóm)
…là những hương vị ngọt ngào làm cho buổi tối Tình Nhân thêm phần tròn đầy và trọn vẹn.

Đêm nhạc chuyên đề với live music theo yêu cầu chắc chắn sẽ sưởi ấm và làm rung động mọi trái tim đang yêu, sắp yêu, cả chưa yêu bằng những bản tình ca say đắm bất hủ. Đặc biệt, cơ hội để truyền đạt những thông điệp trái tim bí ẩn đến người yêu thương trở nên dễ dàng hơn bao giờ hết.

Chìm đắm trong không gian lãng mạn và những điệu nhạc du dương, thưởng thức những món nước couple độc đáo và cảm nhận vị chocolate ngọt ngào trong đêm Valentine, lần đầu tiên NICHECafé có mặt bên bạn, sẵn sàng cùng sẻ chia những kỉ niệm khó quên đó.

Hẹn gặp lại vào 19h30-22h ngày 14-2-2012 tại NICHECafé.

Xin vui lòng liên hệ:
o Địa chỉ: 66D3 Phường 25 Quận Bình Thạnh
o Tel: 08-6258 -4792
o Email: info@nichecafe.vn
o Yahoo: nichecafevn
…để đặt chỗ và được tư vấn về dịch vụ quà tặng âm nhạc cùng nhiều dịch vụ đặc biệt khác.

NICHE rất hân hạnh được cùng bạn trải qua những cảm xúc tình yêu thách thức thời gian và thổi bùng ngọn lửa Valentine cháy mãi trong tim.

----------

